#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  المؤشر السعودي يتجاوز حاجز 9500 نقطة وتراجع كبير بقطر

## رويتر

تمكنت الأسواق المال الخليجية الكبرى في الرياض والكويت من إنهاء جلسة الأحد على ارتفاع، نجح خلاله المؤشر السعودي من تجاوز مستوى 9500 نقطة، فيما تعرض المؤشر القطري إلى تراجع قاده دون مستوى 9000 نقطة، وذلك وسط عودة التقدم في البورصات المصرية والأردنية.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------


## سعوديه وافتخر

*الف شكر اخوي رويتر 
على  هالخبر الحلو

يارب من هالارتفاع واعلى(-:

دمت بحب*

----------

